# What's your hedgies' names?



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hiya! Just wondering what you've named your hedgehogs. Fun names, simple names, crazy names? 

I've named my little girl Trixie (because I got her on Halloween - Tricks, and she is small - Pixie)


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I named by hedgehog Ms.Bean. but I usually just call her Bean. My family and I have always been huge fans of the comedian Mr. Bean. I started watching his skits when I was very very young with my family. So I was originally going to get a male hedgehog and name him Mr bean. The breeder showed me all of her males but then suggested I meet a very sweet female baby hedgie that was in the same litter. I absolutely fell in love with her. She was the only one to let me pick her up without balling up. And she relaxed very very quickly. So of course I brought her home. And I named her ms. Bean!!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

His name is Taco. He is almost 13 weeks old. I've had him for over 5 weeks now.


----------



## I love Milo my HedgeHog (Nov 17, 2014)

His name is Milo, I've had since August, he's not photogenic.


----------



## MistyDay (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm having such a hard time naming my hedgie. She's still with her mom and she's a total sweet heart. She gives me kisses every time I hold her and never balls up unless she's sleeping. 

It looks like she'll be a pinto. Any name suggestions? She's always very curious and she's definitely a climber! Every time I try to put her back with her mom she clings to me and runs up my arm. 

The second photo is of her and mom walking by. Sorry the photos are kind of blurry.


----------



## Sochi's Mom (Sep 5, 2014)

This is Sochi as named by my 6 year old. We got her for him but I'm so crazy about her so I pick her up and play with her the most (not to mention clean up after her daily and give her baths) that now she has bonded with me and likes when I spend time doting on her.


----------



## solarstar22 (Oct 28, 2014)

MistyDay said:


> I'm having such a hard time naming my hedgie. She's still with her mom and she's a total sweet heart. She gives me kisses every time I hold her and never balls up unless she's sleeping.
> 
> It looks like she'll be a pinto. Any name suggestions? She's always very curious and she's definitely a climber! Every time I try to put her back with her mom she clings to me and runs up my arm.
> 
> The second photo is of her and mom walking by. Sorry the photos are kind of blurry.


You could name her Misty, Holly, Sandy, Ivy 
She's a cutie!


----------



## TwinkieDink1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Mine was named after Sonic the Hedge hog when I rescued her..Never responded now I started with Tinker bell but Tink turned into Wink (my old hedgie rip Wink) then Im like omg Dink twink Twinkie for tinker bell and Winkie my old pet thst 
Then after barhes when shes so cute ..yo was watching three faries in Malificent Thistle bit
Im like ytwi kie Di k Thistle Bit thats it she knows it and responds so cute


----------



## onesweetfairytale (Nov 25, 2014)

My little boy is named Watson (yes, after one of my favorite characters in the tv show sherlock). I wanted something cute and quirky and this just seemed to fit him


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Qwerty von Pricklestein. Pronounced "steen, STEEN, not STEIN, STEEN!" 
If you can't tell, I'm a massive geek.  Most of my animals are named for movies or computer related things.


----------



## DibsMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

Dibs ... I was the first person to ever call "dibs" on a baby hedgehog from the breeder i got him from. So it kinda stuck


----------



## Constantine (Nov 28, 2014)

His name is Popo, when he pulls his visor down he reminds me of crooks on the streets, the ones that are always wearing jackets with the hoods up and everything trying to hide from the Police (popo slang term).... plus he poops a lot so yea i think its fitting lol,,,


----------



## Mae (Dec 13, 2014)

MistyDay said:


> I'm having such a hard time naming my hedgie. She's still with her mom and she's a total sweet heart. She gives me kisses every time I hold her and never balls up unless she's sleeping.


u could name her hershey, since she loves kisses 

i have a hedgie named chip - since he has a chunk missing from his right ear as a result of what u call "his former life". and plus i rele like the teacup from beauty and the beast lol.


----------



## Kelly (Nov 29, 2014)

First picture is my momma girl Buttercup ,the 2nd is of her baby daughter (4weeks old!) who hasn't got a name that sticks yet, But so far the choices are between Sweetpea or Aquilla.


----------



## MimiKitten (Dec 10, 2014)

My little cutie is named Lydia! Like from Beetlejuice because that's one of my favourite movies and she's albino and Lydia in the movie was all black so it's kinda like opposite so yeah! That's why she is named Lydia, it's also just one of my absolute favourite names!


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I was trying to use 'prickly' things for names, so I have a Thistle and a Pinecone.
I had a rescue girl come in that was from horrific conditions and very neglected and sick... I named her Hope (r.i.p).


----------



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

My little guy coming in January will be called "Gus"

Officially his name will be: Augustus Robert Caryle Tennant

I'm a huge David Tennant fan (Doctor Who) and wanted to name him something related to Doctor Who or DT, but couldn't think of anything (david, tennant, and doctor weren't doing it for me). I'm also fictionally married to David Tennant... so all my future animals will take his last name  

I'm also a huge Once Upon A Time/Robert Carlyle fan and I had a dream I named my hedgehog "Bobby" (Robert Carlyle's nickname) but also didn't like that name. I liked the idea of calling the hedgehog "Augustus Robert" when he misbehaved though... and thus this full name was born.

For all intents and purposes he will be Gus though


----------



## taylors hedgie (Oct 8, 2014)

I wanted to name mine Barnabus Cheddars. But its a girl, and she was already named when I got her. So she's Naomi. I'm kinda feeling Ophilia though.


----------



## Abbieshedgie (Dec 21, 2014)

My little ones name is Oreo shes 7 weeks old


----------

